# Milestone X2 Roms?



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys. I just rooted and rommed my buddies Milestone X2 on the Altell network. Everything went great except for the fact that he has no 3G. Are there any Roms out there made for the Milestone X2? I have Eclipse 2.2 on there now. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Nothing at all?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve125 (Mar 31, 2012)

Over on xda there is a thread that has dkz's cm9 rom modified for the mx2 and I believe ace has miui4 able to be used on the mx2 as well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you know if it effects wifi?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## 754boy (Jun 27, 2012)

darkstarsinner said:


> Do you know if it effects wifi?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Wifi doesn't work for CM9 on the MX2. We've been working with DZK to get a wifi patch to fix it but haven't succeeded yet. Everything else works though and it runs great.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll have to try that out.


----------

